#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT  LWS / Os sacrum Befund vom 10.06.2016 >

## kroete

Hallo, bin hier ganz neu und habe eine Bitte mir diesen Befund einfach zu erklären. Habe nächste Woche einen Termin beim Orthopäden. 
Ergebnis: MRT der LWS / os sacrum
1.) Gering bis mäßig osteochondrosen L2 - s1 mit Zeichen der geringen rechtslateralen Aktivierung L3/4 ( Typ Modik I )Deformierende Spondylose und multisegmental mäßige Spondylarthrosen mit akzentuierten Ligg. flava sowie teils geringen Facettengelenkergüssen.
 2.) Breitbasiger rechtsmediolateraler minimal nach kranial herniert imponierender Prolaps L3/4 (sagittal 5 mm - Herniation) mit rechtsbetonter Duralsack Impression und dorsal abgedrängter, gering abgeflachter Spinalwurzel L4 rechts, (Irritation und inzipiente Raumnot möglich). Die Nervenwurzel L4 links nur knapp tangiert. 
3.) Breitbasig dorsomedian bis rechtslateral akzentuierte subligamentäre Bandscheibenvorwölbung L5/S1, rechtslateral minimal nach kranial herniert imponierend (sagittal 4 mm - mögliche Herniation), gering Duralsack Impression und rechtsbetontem Kontakt zur Radix S1 (Irritation möglich -- keine Kompression). Gering bis mäßig rechtsführende Foramen Stenosen (Irritation intraforaminär rechts möglich). 
4.) Breitbasige  Bandscheiben Protrusion L4 l 5 mit Duralsack Impression und geringen Rezessus Stenosen und flacher dorsomedianer, minimal nach kranial hernierter Prolaps L 2 l 3 mit oberflächlich Kontakt zum Duralsack (mögliche Herniation). Die übrigen Neuroforamina  gering eingeengt (osteodiskal).
5.) Streckhaltung lumbal. Regelrecht gelegener Conus. Einzelne Tarlow-Zysten sakral.
6.) Mehrere Wirbelkörperhämangiome lumbosakral und intraossäre Läsion im SWK2 (Corpus und Pars lateralis transversal 2,6 x sagittal 2,3 x craniocaudal 2 cm), teils intraläsional T 1 hyperintens  mit mäßigem inhomogenen Enhancement, glatt begrenzt, teilweise um das im oberen Abschnitt gering eingeengte 2. Sakralloch links lokalisiert (DD: atypisches Hämangiom - chondromatös). 
7.) Angedeuteter Achsenknick im Corpus SWK 5- ohne assoziiertes Ödem - am ehesten älter posttraumatischer Genese, unauffälliges  Os coccygis. unauffällige SI Gelenke.  Mitabgebildet Hüft-TEP rechts.  
vielen, vielen Dank im voraus
kroete 
p.s. ich muss erst mein Profil erstellen

----------


## josie

Hallo Kröte!
1.) L2-S1: Osteochondrose=degenerative Erkrankung des Knorpel und der Knochen, im Bereich L3/4 mit Entzündungszeichen. Verschleißerscheinungen der Wirbelsäule und der Wirbelgelenke über mehrere Segmente4
2.) L3/4: breitbasiger, rechtsbetonter Bandscheibenvorfall, der den Hirnhautschlauch (umgibt das Rückenmark) eindrückt und die Nervenwurzel L4 re abdrängt.
3.) L5/S1: Bandscheibenvorwölbung, Hirnhautschlauch wird geringfügig eingedrückt, die Nervenwurzel S1 wird bedrängt
4) L4 l 5: breitbasiger Bandscheibenvorwölbung, Hirnhautschlauch wird eingedrückt, L 2 l 3 Bandscheibenvorfall, mit Kontakt zum Duralschlauch, die Nervenaustrittslöcher werden geringfügig eingeengt
5) Steckhaltung der Lendenwirbelsäule, die natürliche Biegung ist aufgehoben, einzelne Tarlov-Zysten = liquorgefüllte Aussackung der Nervenwurzel
6) mehrere Wirbelkörperhämangiome= Blutschwämmchen im Wirbekörper mit Schädigung des Knochens
7) angedeuteter Achsenknick im Wirbekörper SWK5, am ehesten Folge eines Traumas/Unfall

----------


## kroete

Hallo Josie,
vielen, vielen Dank. Jetzt versteh ich ein bisschen mehr. Ich leide schon seit meiner Jugendzeit mit der WS. Bin am Mittwoch beim Arzt, da werden wir sehen. Die Schmerzen sind manchmal unerträglich. Hab mit den Schultern, Handgelenke und HWS das gleiche Problem.....  
alles Liebe Kroete

----------


## josie

Hallo Kroete!
Du solltest auf alle Fälle auch eine Neurochirurgen aufsuchen, der sehr genau sagen, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt und was unbedingt gemacht werden sollte.

----------


## kroete

Liebe Josie, das hab ich schon mit meinen Mann besprochen... das werde isch sicher tun. 
Danke...lieben Gruß kroete

----------


## kroete

Hallo...liebe Josie,
ich war beim Orthopäden und er hat mir genau erklärt, dass ich die Schmerzen ausschließlich von den Bandscheibenvorfällen habe. Es sind 3 und dazu ist eine beginnende Verknöcherung der Wirbelsäule. ich hab im rechten Fuß ...am meisten am Vorderfuß und Zehen ein kribbeln, ein pampiges Gefühl und innerlich ist der Fuß immer kalt. Ich habe jetzt 10 Tage Cortison Tabletten  Aprednislon eingenommen und schon nach 2 Tagen war ich komplett schmerzfrei...von allen Schmerzen!!!!! Ich war so überrascht. Primar Dr. Zenz hat mir das auch prophezeit und meinte man weiß nicht wie lange das anhält. Genau so war es auch. 3 Tage nach der letzten Einnahme war wieder das gleiche... Schmerzen wie immer. Man sollte jetzt noch im Juli eine intrathekale Infiltration machen. ich weiß wie das funktioniert, hab 1981 eine Myelographie gehabt und da bekam ich eine Hirnhautreizung und hatte 4 Wochen eine Art Genickstarre...was da passiert war wurde nie aufgeklärt. Könnte eine Unverträglichkeit oder Allergie gewesen sein. 
Bei einem Neurologen hab ich noch keinen Termin bekommen, wahrscheinlich erst im August. 
ich habe schon seit 20 Jahren eine Immunerkrankung die heißt "Lichen Sclerosus" die wird auch mit Cortison salbe (Dermovate 25gr)behandelt und das interessante dabei war ...mit der Einnahme von Aprednislontabletten hatte ich zu der Zeit auch keine Probleme mehr ....wie nicht vorhanden :Peinlichkeit: . 
Josie, würde gern von Dir hören und danke. 
Lieben Gruß Kröte

----------


## josie

Hallo Kröte!
Das ist doch schonmal eine gute Nachricht, wenn Cortison so gut anschlägt, das zeigt aber auch, daß eine Entzündung da ist, wie es im MRT auch geschrieben war.  

> ich hab im rechten Fuß ...am meisten am Vorderfuß und Zehen ein  kribbeln, ein pampiges Gefühl und innerlich ist der Fuß immer kalt

 Das kommt von dem Druck auf die Nervenwurzel, deshalb auch mein Rat, zum Neurochirurgen zu gehen, aus so einem Kribbeln und pampigen Gefühl kann sich auch einmal eine Lähmung entwickeln und da wäre ein OP zur Entlastung der Nervenwurzel unumgänglich und das so schnell wie möglich, weil es sonst sein kann, daß sich der Nerv nicht wieder erholt und die Lähmung dann bleibt.
Ist diese Symptomatik unter der Cortisoneinnahme auch rückläufig?

----------


## kroete

Hallo Josie, 
danke für Deine Antwort, nein das pampige Gefühl ist immer ... auch während der Cortisoneinnahme... aber da hab ich es sogar sehr stark empfunden.. da die Schmerzen weg waren. Wenn ich Schmerzen hab geht das kribbelige Gefühl eher unter... ich spür es nicht so da der Schmerz vorrangig ist. a 
alles Liebe 
Kroete

----------


## kroete

Liebe Josie, 
ich habe nächste Woche einen Termin in der UniKlinik Graz Neurochirurgie bekommen. Der rechte Fuß ist sehr lästig....ich habe noch ältere Befunde der WS die ich auch mitbringen soll. von HWS(2009) und BWS (2012)  HWS hab ich shr oft Infiltrationen bekommen und 2x eine CTgezielte Nervenwurzel Infiltration zusätzlich immer wieder stationäre Schmerztherapie. Ich hab soviel Baustellen in meinem Körper und verschiedene OPs. 2007 bekam ich Hüft Thep rechts.. hatte danach noch mehr Schmerzen als zuvor. Ende der Geschichte ..von einem Arzt zum andern usw. nach 3 Jahren ist man draufgekommen, daß der Schaft nicht eingewachsen war und man hat 2010 den Schaft und Kopf ausgetauscht. 
Ich hab eine Riesenbitte an Dich. Könntest Du mir gelegentlich die beiden Befunde verständlich erklären. Wahrscheinlich werde ich neue MRT machen müssen, da es viel schlechter geworden ist. 
Vielen, vielen Dank
Kroete  *M R-Tomographie der HWS: 04.08.2009*
Indikation lt. Zuweisung: Schmerzen und Parästhesien bei bekannten Discusprotrusionen.
Technik: 1,5 Tesla CP array HWS-Spule sagittal, axial, schrägsagittal T1-, T2-Gewichtung
Streckhaltung. lm direkten Bildvergleich zur Voruntersuchung von September 2008 zeigt sich keine signifikante Änderung bei multisegmentalen Osteochondrosen mit ostephytären Randzackenbildungen und multisegmentalen Discusprotrusionen vor allem in den Segmenten C3lC4 und C5 bis C7. lm Segment C5/CO findet sich eine mediane Protrusion der Bandscheibe mit Kompression des Duralsackes; im Segment C7lTh1 eine medio-linkslaterale Protrusion, wobei der Duralsack linksseitig ebenfalls komprimiert wird. Der knöcherne Spinalkanal ist normal weit. Das Myelon zeigt reguläre Signalintensität. Es findet sich eine Discusprotrusion auch in den mitabgebildeten Segmenten Th2lTh3 und Th3/Th4 vor allem aber im Segment Ths/ThO welches am Bildrand gerade noch mitabgebildeten ist, hier besteht offensichtlich eine etwas deutlichere Kompression des Duralsackes. Zur weitere Abklärung diesbezüglich eine MRT der BWS mit axialen Schichten empfohlen. Ein Discussequester ist nicht nachweisbar. Die Spinalwurzeln sind frei abgrenzbar.
Ergebnis: Multisegmentale Osteochondrosis intervertebralis mit multisegmentalen Discusprotrusionen mit Punktum Maximum GS/GG als mediane Protrusion und C7lTh1 als medio-links-laterale Protrusion. Weiters etwas ausgeprägte Protrusion im Segmente Thsffh6 (am Bildrand), zum Ausschluss einer Herniation eine ergänzende MRT der BWS empfohlen.   *MR-Tomographie der BWS:   12.10.2012*
Indikation lt. Zuweisung: Therapieresistente Dorsalgie.
Technik: 1,5 Tesla CP array HWS-Spule sagittal, axial, schrägsagittal T1 -, T2-Gewichtung, TIRM
Deutliche Abflachung der BWS-Kyphose und Steilstellung der mitdargestellten HWS Kyphose. Das Knochenmarksignal durchwegs regulär. lm Bereich der gesamten mitdargestellten HWS und auch BWS zeigen sich multisegmentale mäßiggradig ausgeprägte Osteochondrosen mit dorsaler Betonung. Degenerativ bedingt breitbasige Discusprotrusionen nach dorso-median in den Segmenten BWK 5 - 7 sowie BWK I und 9. Konsekutive discale lmprimierung des Dursalsacks; im Segment Th9/10 zeigt sich zudem eine geringe rechts medio-laterale Discusextrusion, ebenfalls mit konsekutiv geringer lmprimierung des Duralsackes,  in den betroffenen Segmenten der Brustwirbelsäule zeigt sich konsekutiv durch die Bandscheibenprotrusionen eine relative Vertrebrostenose mit einem max, Sagittal-DM von nur 10 mm. Das cervicale Mark allerdings von regulärer Dicke und homogener Signalintensität. An der teilweise mitdargestellten HWS zeigt sich eine hochgradige Osteochondrose C5/6, zudem multisegmentale Bartdscheibenprotrusionen (soweit methodisch beurteilbar).
Ergebnis: Fehlhaltung, wie beschrieben. M u ltisegmentale Osteochondrosis intervertebral is m it breitbasigen Discusprotrusionen nach dorso-median und konsekutiver Kompression des Duralsackes, wie beschrieben. Multisegmentale relative Vertebrostenose. Das thorakale Mark regulär. Nebenbefundlich zeigt sich eine ausgeprägte multisegmentale Osteochondrose an der teilweise mitdargestellten HWS.

----------


## josie

Hallo Kröte!
Ich übersetze jeweils die Beurteilung:
MRT-HWS:
Über mehrere Etagen der HWS Osteochondrosis intervertebralis= es handelt sich um eine Erkrankung der Knochen und Knorpel der Wirbelsäule. . Sie entsteht durch langdauernde Schädigung der Bandscheiben.
Über mehrere Etagen Bandscheibenvorwölbungen, am schlimmsten in der Etage C7lTh1 linksbetont. Weitere ausgeprägte Vorwölbungen im Segmente Thsffh6? 
Zum Ausschluß eines Bandscheibenvorfalls wir ein MRT der BWS empfohlen. 
MRT BWS:
Fehlhaltung der Wirbelsäule
Über mehrere Etagen der BWS Osteochondrosis intervertebralis= es handelt  sich um eine Erkrankung der Knochen und Knorpel der Wirbelsäule. . Sie  entsteht durch langdauernde Schädigung der Bandscheiben.
Über mehrere Etagen breitbasige Bandscheibenvorwölbungen mit Eindrückung des Duralsacks(Bindegewebsschlauch der das Rückenmark umgibt) 
Über mehrere Etagen Vertebrostenosen= Wirbelkanalstenose, dabei handelt es sich um Engstellen im Wirbelkanal, wo das Rückenmark liegt, dadurch können Rückenmark und Rückenmarksnerven eingedrück werden und das verursacht natürlich Schmerzen und auch Mißempfindungen wie Ameisenlaufen, Kribbel etc

----------


## kroete

Hallo Josie, 
vielen, vielen Dank....Kröte

----------


## kroete

Hallo liebe Josie, 
hab wieder einmal eine Frage. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der gezielten CT Wurzelinfiltration und der intrathekaler Infiltration ? CT Wurezelinfiltrationenen hatte ich schon und weiß wie das funktioniert. 
Ich hatte im Jahr 1981 eine Myelographie, die mir sehr grosse Probleme gemacht. Für 4 Wochen eine Hirnhautreizung. Ist Die intrathekale Infiltration so was ähnliches? 
War bei Neurochirurgen und er hat mir erklärt das diese komische pampige Gefühl von WS S5 kommt.  Ich soll das beobachten ob es sich verschlechtert oder nur bei den 2 Zehen und am Rüst bleibt. Er emphiehlt mir mit der OP zu warten, bei schlechter werden sofort zu kommen. 
Lieben Gruss und schönes Wochenende 
Kröte

----------


## josie

Hallo Kroete!
Bei einer intrathekaler Infiltration wird direkt in den Duralsack gespritzt und dadurch ist die Wirkung der Infiltration über mehrere Etagen, z.b. LWS, die Wirkung ist dann nicht nur in der Etage z.b. L5/S1 sondern über die gesamte LWS.4
Der Nachteil ist allerdings, daß es zu einem postpunktionellen Syndrom kommen kann (Kopfschmerzen durch Abfluss von Rückenmarksflüssigkeit)

----------

